# Kindle Sleeve Pattern



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone seen a pattern for the kindle sleeve? I inadvertantly sold my K2 when I got my K3 and didn't trace it for a sleeve pattern. If you have made a sleeve do you just make up your own pattern?


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is a pattern from Junie Moon. As soon as my K3 arrives, I'm going to make a couple of sleeves. I'm just going to wing it. Trace the K3, add seam allowances and go for it!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I tested a sleeve pattern for strawhatbrat in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33372.0.html

Very easy to make, and the fit is wonderful!


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just what I am looking for, but I don't know where to get the pattern.  I only saw the cover on the website and I already bought that.


----------

